# Wasps Getting Thru Attic Vents



## IowaBucks (Feb 26, 2015)

Many of the ridge and other types of attic vents I’ve seen have louvers with almost 1/4 inch slits that are big enough for wasps to get thru, and they do not have any secondary screen. FAMCO sells a J-Vent with a 1/8 inch screen, but wasps might be able to get thru that, if they really wanted to. Should wasps entering thru an attic vent be a concern for somebody living in central Iowa? Do attics get so hot in the Midwest in summer that wasps would stay away even if they could enter? Have any of your clients complained about wasps getting thru vents you installed?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

No first hand info but I used these folks for my termite problem. Couldn't find Termidor here.

Lot's of info, faq, etc, You can call for tech info. The owner or similar will call you back. Goog the site for coupons off. 


http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/wasp-bait-c-25_710.html

Here's from Q&A search Wasps

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/h...ting-behind-soffits-or-shutters-qa-11526.html


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

IowaBucks said:


> Many of the ridge and other types of attic vents I’ve seen have louvers with almost 1/4 inch slits that are big enough for wasps to get thru, and they do not have any secondary screen. FAMCO sells a J-Vent with a 1/8 inch screen, but wasps might be able to get thru that, if they really wanted to. Should wasps entering thru an attic vent be a concern for somebody living in central Iowa? Do attics get so hot in the Midwest in summer that wasps would stay away even if they could enter? Have any of your clients complained about wasps getting thru vents you installed?


All of the wasps around my house like to build nest under my deck or on the gable ends.

But yes wasp can and do live in attics. From what I've noticed they prefer more outdoors though.

They do absolutely love to live in McKinley vents on asphalt and gravel roofs.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Wasps seemed to love my 130 degree attic in my old house. I think they like the heat. 
Theres my worthless 2 cents


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Wasps seemed to love my 130 degree attic in my old house. I think they like the heat.
> Theres my worthless 2 cents


Catch a few in a jar and see if they like the lowest temp your oven puts out.
Come at them from above because the stinger always points down.


----------



## iceman61 (Jul 26, 2007)

We run into the all the time. Last year we did a metal roof and replaced all the fascia boards. We ran into 22 different wasp nests all around the house. Ate up a lot of profit in wasp spray alone. This house was a wasp hotel. There was even a big wasp nest right under a 4 inch pipe boot when we took it off. I had never seen that before. Most of the nests were 12" across.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I was killing some in my well house several years ago and was so amazed at the numbers I counted them. 144...in one nest


----------



## IowaBucks (Feb 26, 2015)

iceman61 said:


> We run into the all the time. Last year we did a metal roof and replaced all the fascia boards. We ran into 22 different wasp nests all around the house. Ate up a lot of profit in wasp spray alone. This house was a wasp hotel. There was even a big wasp nest right under a 4 inch pipe boot when we took it off. I had never seen that before. Most of the nests were 12" across.


I don't understand. Would you say that the wasps were comming in thru attic vents, or were they merely building nests on the exterior of the house near the attic? If they were actually getting thru the attic vents, how fine was the screening over the vents?


----------

